# UPDATE-Possibly sick?



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

One of my rats, Casanova, just lays around the cage. he doesn't use the wheel and only goes to the top of the cage if he wants food. I've had him and his brother for 4 days and I figure they're about 3-4 months old-ish. He'll stretch out in my hand and rest his head on my thumb and grind his teeth, making a sort of clicking sound. He seems content enough to just chill there but is this some symptom of something our is he just lazy?

Update: Casanova just died sometime between 10:00pm and 10:20pm. Just before 10 I noticed his breathing was really heavy so I put him back in his cage so I could look up the number for the emergency vet, as I was writing the number my nephew started freaking out in his bedroom so I went to calm him down. That done I started to dial the number as I went back to the cage where I found him stretched out on his back on the floor of the cage dead.

I bought him and his brother from Scamps so it was about a 50/50 chance they'd be healthy so I shouldn't be surprised but it still hurts. At least I know he had a good life these last four days.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Possibly sick?*

Is he eating well? Drinking water? Does he sneeze, sound as though his breathing is labored? 

If not, he may just not yet be used to the cage, or he may not like a wheel (none of my boys run in it, though it makes a good bed, it seems). Or, like many boys, he may just be lazy. They're more active at night. Maybe he's darting about when you aren't there.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Possibly sick?*

Near as I can tell he's eating and drinking fine. His breathing seems fine, he makes this sort of clicking noise when he grinds his teeth and it's in time with his breathing. And the only time he's sneezed is when some @$$ walked through the house and right by his cage with a lite cigarette.

I guess I'll give him some time and keep an eye on him more at night. Thanx


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

RIP Casanova.


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

[align=center]*Sorry for your loss =( RIP[/align]*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Casanova!  

Can you get Sam I Am to a vet to make sure he doesn't have whatever Cas had?


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Forensic said:


> I'm so sorry about Casanova!
> 
> Can you get Sam I Am to a vet to make sure he doesn't have whatever Cas had?


I'd planned to.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

i'm sorry for casanova's passing...You had the intent of gettin him to a vet, so i'm sure he appriciates that.

Whenever your ready for another rat, get it from a different place and QT.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Casanova.


----------

